

FTC to probe Spokeo, a site that sells inaccurate consumer info to anyone - Julie188
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/63154

======
Aaronontheweb
Spokeo is exceptionally creepy, but I'm not sure how it's any different from
InfoUSA which has been doing something similar to this for years.

